

CSS Grid Systems Make You Look Good and Your Client Happy - sherm8n
http://blog.goodsense.io/2012/12/31/css-grid-systems-make-you-look-good-and-your-client-happy/

======
AlexanderZ
I would advise against using CSS grid systems. Code like class="article
column-12" looks wrong. Use stuff like Neat instead:
<https://github.com/thoughtbot/neat>

~~~
nerdfiles
Agreed. I took the Neat approach months ago, and it has been incredibly
rewarding.

Here's a brief, easily repeatable example of a lightweight grid system with
[optional] @class handles: [http://snipplr.com/view/68642/simple-grid-system-
in-scss-wit...](http://snipplr.com/view/68642/simple-grid-system-in-scss-with-
mixins/)

~~~
sherm8n
Can you describe what made it rewarding?

~~~
nerdfiles
1\. For one, when viewing HTML source, it's cleaner. I feel more confident
that I'm supplying a minimum viable product.

2\. The HTML document payload is smaller (and this is a feature-to-scale).

3\. The same basis behind SASS's "placeholder" approach: use only classes on a
contextual basis.

4\. Everything in one place: Now I can manage all of my properties in one
Layer (not "file" as many people suggest; "files" are a myth), the
Presentation Layer.

5\. Collaboration is easier since we can define variables which represent our
standards. That way, we can talk at a high level about UI modules without
worrying on the impact to our deadlines. (More fun and productive work
activity!)

There are others. Philosophically, it's just cleaner and easier to think about
my assets. If I disperse .classes all over my markup, I then have to worry
about "presentation-points" like data-points (where server-side tags are
placed). That's complicated. CSS, like the DOM, is complex, but it shouldn't
be _complicated_.

~~~
sherm8n
Anything that improves the organization of your assets is awesome. For non
frontend developers, something like bootstrap is a lot easier to pick up than
neat. They can integrate this into their projects right away and immediately
reap the benefits.

